
SpaceX’s Starlink satellites are interfering with astronomy again - thisisbrians
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2223962-spacexs-starlink-satellites-are-interfering-with-astronomy-again/
======
jmpman
Can’t SpaceX just provide a database of Starlink satellite locations, allowing
astronomers to query the database, and shutter their imagers at the
appropriate time? Seems like a simple solution.

------
apotatopot
This whole race to plop tens of thousands of satellites in orbit blows my
mind. I'm just sitting here waiting for 60k satellites to come crashing back
down.

~~~
machello13
Satellites don't come crashing down like that. If not maintained, the
atmosphere causes their orbit to decay until they burn up. The bigger risk is
a collision which can create an orbiting field of debris that makes future
space travel impossible.

~~~
inkeddeveloper
Just a new business opportunity. Space sanitation workers. Or space plows.

